# Valentine Day...Chocolate, Flowers??



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Valentine Day is right around the corner. I love Godiva chocolates and African violets. I have to be honest and say this year I would love the chocolates with an Oberon Cover. Time to start dropping hints.  

What about you, what do you want or enjoy for Valentine Day? Very interested to hear what some of you guys say.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I told my hubby I would love a Amazon giftcard


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have been coveting this for years, I think it's going to be mine soon.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I have been coveting this for years, I think it's going to be mine soon.


Very nice


----------



## lexie22 (Jan 22, 2009)

My husand and I don't have much extra money this year (with the economy, and with my karate tournaments).  He's taking me to a tournament the weekend before Valentine's, and we'll probably go out to dinner.  There's really nothing that I want, that I can't live without.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I want to go away for the weekend with my husband...alone!  Last time he gifted me with a surprise weekend away it was a year ago.  Unfortunately, midway through the trip he developed a kidney stone?!  We were having such a *romantic* time (until he became sick) in the most beautiful B&B.  I would just like to get away with my husband again!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

libro, that is sooo sweet.  
Last year I had minor surgery on Valentine's Day.  I got roses the day before, but it was kind of a crazy day with getting pre-tests done, and such.  I took a ring to the jeweler's last week for a minor repair.  While they worked on it we browsed.  I hope he listened.  LOL.  And....the beautiful item is on sale.  We'll see.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

drenee said:


> libro, that is sooo sweet.
> Last year I had minor surgery on Valentine's Day. I got roses the day before, but it was kind of a crazy day with getting pre-tests done, and such. I took a ring to the jeweler's last week for a minor repair. While they worked on it we browsed. I hope he listened. LOL. And....the beautiful item is on sale. We'll see.


I hope so, too, Drenee! Hopefully you dropped enough hints?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Only time will tell.  LOL


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

We actually boycott Valentine's Day.  I, personally, think it's such a stupid holiday!  I guess it's a good reminder to appreciate each other, but I don't think I need flowers (that die) or chocolate (that lives on my hips) for that!  Our present to each other for Valentine's day is not getting anything for each other on Valentine's day!  We just take the time to stay home and watch a movie together or something.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't have anyone that gives me things on Valentines day, but my parents who were married 53 years had a tradition that they gave each other the same Valentines card every year.  They gave each other the cards the first year and every year thereafter they exchanged them again with a new note.  They are both gone now, but it is a great memento of them to read the messages through the years on the cards.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I don't have anyone that gives me things on Valentines day, but my parents who were married 53 years had a tradition that they gave each other the same Valentines card every year. They gave each other the cards the first year and every year thereafter they exchanged them again with a new note. They are both gone now, but it is a great memento of them to read the messages through the years on the cards.


Aaaw! That's so romantic! I love that idea.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I don't have anyone that gives me things on Valentines day, but my parents who were married 53 years had a tradition that they gave each other the same Valentines card every year. They gave each other the cards the first year and every year thereafter they exchanged them again with a new note. They are both gone now, but it is a great memento of them to read the messages through the years on the cards.


What a touching story, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I love Gables Girl story...now I feel like a chump because I would vote for jewelry


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I love the story but I do want an Oberon cover.  

I have also had years when I was divorced and didn't receive anything from a significant other. I think Valentines Day can signify love in general, love of family, love of life, etc.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I have also had years when I was divorced and didn't receive anything from a significant other. I think Valentines Day can signify love in general, love of family, love of life, etc.


I agree. Valentine's Day was made up by Hallmark, but we can make it what we want. My grandkids usually make me something. I give them cards and little gifts or a small box of candy. It's a time to say "I love you" to ALL of those we love.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

My husband and I usually go out to dinner and go to a movie because we are big movie buffs. 

We have a weird tradition. The day after valentines we go to target and get valentine candies. Its just as good and 50% (or more) off! More candy for the money than if DH got it the day before!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We usually do a nice lunch somewhere.  Evening dinners are crazy to get into.  And flowers and a card.  Unless one of us forgets (usually him).  We worked together for years, I used to write on his calendar a few days before Valentine's Day ("buy card for Betsy").  Then, when I got a job somewhere else, I had a girlfriend write it on his calendar, LOL!

Now we spend Valentine's Day in San Diego and he really does remember to get me flowers and a card.  And lunch or dinner in my favorite place there, though not necessarily on V-day.  (Hate crowds).

Betsy


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I've been single for such a long time that sometimes I'd rather think this holiday doesn't exist. 

Since that doesn't work out, I tend to pamper myself on Valentine's Day instead of waiting for a loved one to do it for me. One year my roomie and I invited a friend over and we had "Thank God I'm Single" day. We played a drinking game while watching Iron Chef, had chocolate and take-out, and the friend who came over brought us bouquets of irises. It was very sweet, and very fun.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Since we're getting married and going on a honeymoon in June, we've decided to save our money to put toward Maui & Kauai.  Maybe we'll call a helicopter ride on Kauai our Valentine's Day present.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> I've been single for such a long time that sometimes I'd rather think this holiday doesn't exist.
> 
> Since that doesn't work out, I tend to pamper myself on Valentine's Day instead of waiting for a loved one to do it for me. One year my roomie and I invited a friend over and we had "Thank God I'm Single" day. We played a drinking game while watching Iron Chef, had chocolate and take-out, and the friend who came over brought us bouquets of irises. It was very sweet, and very fun.


Love of self... the old saying if we don't take care of ourself, who will? I treat myself sometime just for the heck of it. I love to get a neck and shoulder massage or pedicure.

My hubby and I stopped going out for dinner on Valentines Day years ago, we will either go the weekend before or weekend after. I don't like crowds either Betsy.

Sounds like fun MiKuto!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> I've been single for such a long time that sometimes I'd rather think this holiday doesn't exist.
> 
> Since that doesn't work out, I tend to pamper myself on Valentine's Day instead of waiting for a loved one to do it for me. One year my roomie and I invited a friend over and we had "Thank God I'm Single" day. We played a drinking game while watching Iron Chef, had chocolate and take-out, and the friend who came over brought us bouquets of irises. It was very sweet, and very fun.


I do some thing for myself every year. This year it's a full spa day - Message, facial, Mani and pedicure the works. I figure I'm worth it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I do some thing for myself every year. This year it's a full spa day - Message, facial, Mani and pedicure the works. I figure I'm worth it.


Yes you are worth it and you deserve it! It took me way too many years to figure that one out!

I am planning on a pedicure and I am buying me an Oberon cover. I am having one heck of a time deciding which one.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I don't have anyone that gives me things on Valentines day, but my parents who were married 53 years had a tradition that they gave each other the same Valentines card every year. They gave each other the cards the first year and every year thereafter they exchanged them again with a new note. They are both gone now, but it is a great memento of them to read the messages through the years on the cards.


That is so sweet.

We only go out to dinner for Valentines and only because my husband wants to. At some point I just stop caring about Valentines. It's not that big of a deal and I would rather my husband surprised me with flowers on an ordinary day. That, to me, is better than going home, oh look there are the flowers I knew you would get.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

My sweetie usually gets me flowers. I'm allergic to chocolate, so that's out for me. I usually get him a large box of his favorite chocolates. We don't usually go out for dinner. This year we're going to a hockey game, but only because we have season tickets.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

MeganW said:


> Since we're getting married and going on a honeymoon in June, we've decided to save our money to put toward Maui & Kauai. Maybe we'll call a helicopter ride on Kauai our Valentine's Day present.


Wow, well I guess I'll miss you honeymooning by a few weeks! We're getting married May 23rd and are heading to Maui the following week  ! Helicopter ride, good idea!


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Jen said:


> Wow, well I guess I'll miss you honeymooning by a few weeks! We're getting married May 23rd and are heading to Maui the following week  ! Helicopter ride, good idea!


How funny!! You'll have to let me know of any recommendations you might have after you get back -- restaurants, activities, etc! I'm not sure of our plans yet, other than probably dinner at Mama's Fish House on Maui. I hear it's amazing -- but expensive, of course!

Congratulations, btw!


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

MeganW said:


> Since we're getting married and going on a honeymoon in June, we've decided to save our money to put toward Maui & Kauai. Maybe we'll call a helicopter ride on Kauai our Valentine's Day present.





Jen said:


> Wow, well I guess I'll miss you honeymooning by a few weeks! We're getting married May 23rd and are heading to Maui the following week  ! Helicopter ride, good idea!


If you guys decide to go to the summit of Haleakala to see the sunrise (it looks like it comes from out of the crater, assuming it's not too cloudy) then make sure you give yourselves enough time to get to the top - it looks like a short distance on the map, but it's all switchbacks so it takes longer than you think. And bring warm clothes - it's friggin cold up there. (32 degrees in June) We went there for our honeymoon, lets see, 23 years ago, yeah!

And if you rent a car to drive to Hana, get a jeep or something, and instead of turning around and heading back the same way you came (which is what 95% of people do) keep going all the way around, (assuming it's not still the rainy season, in which case don't, because the roads will be washed out) because it's alot of fun and not the regular touristy stuff. Of course, that was 23 years ago - now, they probably have a McDonalds every 5 miles... (hope not)

Have fun!


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the tips, bosslady!  I think my fiance and I are planning to do both, so that's great to know!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The roads are better now on Maui but you still can't go all the way around if it's raining.

Kauai is gorgeous.  We lived there for 3 years.  Go up Waimea canyon to Kokee State park. . . great views.  The beaches out on the west side at Barking Sands are basically deserted and it's only a 30-40 minute drive from Lihue which is the main town.  Go to the Wrangler restaurant in Waimea. . . best calamari we've ever had.  Green Garden in Hanapepe is good too.  Be sure to have ice cream from the Hanapepe Ice Cream Man.  And one of the best luaus is at Smiths near Wailua river.  Really good polynesian show. . .rivals that which you can see at the Cultural Center on Oahu.  Big waves are on the north shore if you like to watch the surfers.  .or participate.  You can also take zodiac boat tours around to the beaches on the Na Pali coast that are only accessible by boat .

We also spent a lot of time on the Big Island.  The volcano is erupting -- has been for years -- and you can take helicopter tours and/or drive to the coast fairly far.  During daylight you can walk on the lava. . .may be able to at night but they require flashlights.  Kona on the west side has some good shopping and resorts.  Hilo on the east has easy access to some really nice water falls.  One, called Rainbow falls, is near a HUGE banyan tree which is pretty neat.  You can also go to the southern most point of the US.

Ann


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Valentine Day is my favorite holiday. I'm hoping for a new cover for my kindle.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow, thanks Ann!  This is great!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MeganW said:


> Wow, thanks Ann! This is great!!


I know more. That was just off the top of my head. . . .PM me if you want . . . .

Ann


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

bosslady said:


> If you guys decide to go to the summit of Haleakala to see the sunrise (it looks like it comes from out of the crater, assuming it's not too cloudy) then make sure you give yourselves enough time to get to the top - it looks like a short distance on the map, but it's all switchbacks so it takes longer than you think. And bring warm clothes - it's friggin cold up there. (32 degrees in June) We went there for our honeymoon, lets see, 23 years ago, yeah!
> 
> And if you rent a car to drive to Hana, get a jeep or something, and instead of turning around and heading back the same way you came (which is what 95% of people do) keep going all the way around, (assuming it's not still the rainy season, in which case don't, because the roads will be washed out) because it's alot of fun and not the regular touristy stuff. Of course, that was 23 years ago - now, they probably have a McDonald's every 5 miles... (hope not)
> 
> Have fun!


Most rental car companies will not let you take the car all the way around the island on Maui. So be sure to check with the rental car company if you want to do it. There are no McDonald's on the road to Hana or beyond. I just did the trip in October, it is beautiful. be sure to go beyond Hana to Kipahulu, a part of Haleakala and to Lindbergh's grave. Be aware that is is cold on top of Haleakala during the day and very cold at dawn, so take a heavy jacket. Go see Iao's needle, the park is like Hawaii used to be. Lahiana has lots of shops and is the original capital of Hawaii. Halekii-Pihana State Monuments is very intersting, it's an old Hawaiian temple site and sacred ground. Have fun.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> There are no McDonald's on the road to Hana or beyond.


...I was just joking...


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I know, I just wanted them to know they better pack a lunch if they drive that way.   The food and drink is sparse on the way to Hana and frankly who know when the fast food will decide to try for that end of the island.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the tips guys!  I've watched a lot of shows and have read about what to do, but I love hearing it from people who have been there.  
And congratulations to you too Megan!


----------



## theresa57 (Nov 23, 2008)

I am working Valentine's Day,and DH is working that night, so we will see each other for about an hour. 
That's not a big thing though, because he tries to make every day Valentine's Day for me. (Yep, he is a keeper!)


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I am somewhat inept as a gift-giver when it comes to my wife (although my Kindle gift this year should bolster my rep).

Got any Valentine's ideas as a gift for KindleWidow? 

She doesn't like chocolate. She doesn't like a lot of jewelry. 

She likes food, so I usually take her somewhere nice for dinner. But we'll be on a ski trip with another family this Valentine's. 

Halp!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I am somewhat inept as a gift-giver when it comes to my wife (although my Kindle gift this year should bolster my rep).
> 
> Got any Valentine's ideas as a gift for KindleWidow?
> 
> ...


A message at the ski lodge? It will work out all the kinks from skiing (and living) and make her feel wonderful.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing, a nice massage, facial, manicure or pedicure. All women love that and it is something we don't normally do for ourself. I think Kindlewidow would enjoy it.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, I just found out my husband bought me this watch :



Armitron Women's Theme Dial Collection Watch #75-3682SFSV

I wasn't expecting anything with him being laid off..but he insisted on getting me something. I love it  Now I just have to figure out how to raise money to buy him something...


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

My DH got me:
Compaq Presario CQ60-216DX Laptop with 4GB Flash Drive & Optical Mouse

It was my valentines day gift but I got it yesterday. He knows I don't want flowers, I don't need jewelry etc I am a tech girl at heart.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

chobitz said:


> My DH got me:
> Compaq Presario CQ60-216DX Laptop with 4GB Flash Drive & Optical Mouse
> 
> It was my valentines day gift but I got it yesterday. He knows I don't want flowers, I don't need jewelry etc I am a tech girl at heart.


Great gift, I have a Compaq Presario laptop...use it everyday. Great computer


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

My husband and I usually stay home on Valentine's Day.  He loves to cook and always makes something special.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Jen said:


> Wow, thanks for the tips guys! I've watched a lot of shows and have read about what to do, but I love hearing it from people who have been there.
> And congratulations to you too Megan!


I second that (sorry -- I'm a little behind!) guys! And thanks Jen!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Probably just a card (hopefully an Amazon one) I didn't say it had to be a card card...lol.


----------



## Jaderose (Dec 19, 2008)

My hubby surprised me and told me he took the 13th off, so we can have a full date day.  He also bought me an Acer Aspire One.  I'm a tech geek at heart too.  LOL

I ordered him his Giant Trance X3 mountain bike.  Hopefully it will be here this week.

So we will have some yummy food, snag me and my baby belly some godiva truffles and hit the movies.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

We usually don't celebrate Valentine's day.  It's not a huge deal to me.  This year, we're going to San Diego for a not-so-romantic weekend watching our daughter's soccer team playing in a regional AYSO tournament.  Will this fall soccer season ever end?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

We will spend the weekend together like normal (without grandkids and hopefully neither of us sick). If the weather permits will will probably take the boat out on the lake. Valentine's Day is exactly the half year mark for our anniversary, so I usually cook his favorite meal on the 13th and he grills me a steak on the 14th.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

DH and I give each other stuff all year so we don't like the idea of "having" to give on a certain day. That said, I always try to have a little something on Christmas, his birthday and V-day. And usually have to get myself sometihng from him on those days as well. Today I went to the Lindt Chocolate store and picked up some truffles. And then went to Michael's Crafts and got a coloring book and Swedish Fish for the wee one. I'm hoping he'll think the fish are the "big gooey fish" from Mickey Mouse Clubhouse.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

I just want to spend it with my boyfriend.

...Of course, some chocolate wouldn't hurt either


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

A dozen long stem roses. Red, yellow and white!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

This morning I woke up to breakfast and coffee in bed!!   I have such a sweet hubby!


----------



## Abby (Feb 7, 2009)

I told DH I'd let him off the hook for Valentine's Day and my birthday next week if I could get a Kindle.  He surprised me anyway last night with a card and a rose!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I got a sweet card and a steak dinner.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I came home from work to find chocolates, roses, and a teddy bear. I also got a special breakfast and dinner cooked for me today. The kids all made me cards and let me sleep in late.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

I got a dozen white roses, chocolate, and breakfast the next day


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I got a rock.


Ann

(not really. . . .I was just reminded of Charlie Brown. . . . .  )


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I got a card, candy, and an Amazon gift card. My husband is awesome.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I went and bought myself an Amazon gift card... does that count??


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

We sent the kids off to grandma's then thought about going out to a casino.  Hubby wasn't feeling well so we ended up going through the Taco Bell drive-thru and eating at home.  How romantic is that?  Actually, we've been dieting so fast food tasted like heaven.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

ogie287 said:


> We sent the kids off to grandma's then thought about going out to a casino. Hubby wasn't feeling well so we ended up going through the Taco Bell drive-thru and eating at home. How romantic is that? Actually, we've been dieting so fast food tasted like heaven.


It doesn't matter where or what you had to eat... You got to spend time together... and without the kiddos!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I finally got around to checking my e-mail and found valentines from BOTH Ranger (Babe) and Morelli (Cupcake).


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

When I got home from being goneall week with my job my living room had a large bouquet of balloons tied to a tote bag that matches a suitcase he got me for Christmas.  And a card.  When I went up to my bedroom there were more balloons and the matching carry on bag, and another card.  I had told him I didn't care to go to a crowded restaurant for dinner on Valentine's Day.  Actually, he has a temporary colostomy and being in crowded restaurants is the last place he cares to be.  But when he picked me up in the evening he told me we were going to get ice cream at Cold Stone Creamery.  YUM.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I got a mani/pedi, and roomie and I split a gift certificate for a free pound of chocolate at See's. Then we went to lunch/dinner at Pasta Pomodoro. 

Plus I saw a double rainbow. Awesome.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

I received the best gift of all....an Amazon.com gift card.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

Mikuto said:


> I got a mani/pedi, and roomie and I split a gift certificate for a free pound of chocolate at See's. Then we went to lunch/dinner at Pasta Pomodoro.
> 
> Plus I saw a double rainbow. Awesome.


MMmmmmm....See's chocolate.....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I love See's. We only get the  mall kiosk around the holidays. I usually wind up ordering 2 pound boxes me Bordeaux directly from them. It's my all time favorite candy


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

There are TWO See's candy shops at the nearest mall.  They hand out samples as you're making a purchase even if your only buying one piece of your favorite chocolate.  It's hard not to stop in and buy something.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I love See's. We only get the mall kiosk around the holidays. I usually wind up ordering 2 pound boxes me Bordeaux directly from them. It's my all time favorite candy


I sent some See's Chocolate to my mom for Christmas the first year I was out here in California, and now she's addicted to See's! She doesn't have a PC and there are no See's on the East Coast, so I buy her some every few months and send it over. The caramels are her favorite. I'm a big fan of the dark chocolates with raspberry inside. Yum!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Liked this old thread thought it was appropriate to drag it out!


----------

